# Front leg critique? Please



## Kodachrome310 (Jun 29, 2014)

She looks pretty splay footed to me which is more of a structural problem then a conditioning problem. Unfortunately I don't think there is much you can do to correct this and sometimes if you try to correct these things it will just make them worse. In my experience splay footed horses like this tend to clip themselves more (so be sure to use leg protection when working her i.e. bell boots and sport boots) and will break down over time just because of the extra stress on the legs so I'd stay away from strenuous sports such as jumping of barrel racing but that doesn't mean she cant be a good riding horse.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Kodachrome310 said:


> She looks pretty splay footed to me which is more of a structural problem then a conditioning problem. Unfortunately I don't think there is much you can do to correct this and sometimes if you try to correct these things it will just make them worse. In my experience splay footed horses like this tend to clip themselves more (so be sure to use leg protection when working her i.e. bell boots and sport boots) and will break down over time just because of the extra stress on the legs so I'd stay away from strenuous sports such as jumping of barrel racing but that doesn't mean she cant be a good riding horse.


Ok, thanks! What about light work in those areas, I only say that because she loves to jump, and I might do barrels a little. By light I mean no hard conditioning in those areas. If jumping, how high do you think would be safe?


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

So anyone else?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The picture is not great and is sideways for me. Try to get one directly from the front, and from the side.

She toes out (rotation starts at the knee?) and is maybe bench kneed.

Watch how she travels, she quite likely interferes, as said protection may be needed. If it's bad I may even do it for turnout.

The farrier should trim her accordingly, however any attempts at changing things would need to be made as a foal and wouldn't change anything major. The farrier will need to compensate as her feet will wear differently though. You should NOT try to correct something structural in an adult horse. Your farrier can and should trim her slightly differently but do not expect (or want!) him to "fix" these issues. It's her bones that are crooked and trying to change them will only make things worse.

The toeing out is pretty severe (short of being outright deformed). The fact that the rotation occurs at the knee *I believe* makes it worse as there will be more stress there ("ideally" the whole leg would be rotated, again I believe. Ideally is in quotes because it's obviously better there is no rotation!)

Aside from interference there shouldn't be any performance issues, aside from (and very importantly) weakness.

Structural issues cannot be corrected through conditioning. As I said, her bones are crooked. If the issue were, say, her back, it would still be something you couldn't correct, however you could strengthen the muscles to help. Unfortunately that is not the case and what you see is what you get. Don't expect anything "crooked" to change, this is her conformation you're seeing. Also, remember she has no muscles below the knee.

I would NOT use this mare for anything strenuous, particularly as a career. Personally from that picture I wouldn't jump or barrel race her period. If you must do it lightly and low jumps (is there anyway to "lightly" barrel race?)

ETA- I flipped the picture upright, and unfortunately it didn't make anything look better. Looking at it upright I suspect she may be back at the knee as well, which is basically just another weakness. I would like to see better pics as I specified before.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yes, her right leg is more crooked (bench kneed) than the other, but, she has nice short cannon bones, large well shaped knees and generally solid bone to body mass ratio (from what little I can see)

I bet she's sturdy as an ox . Other than relentless jumping, I'd not give it a thought. go out, ride fast, ride fun.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah that pic makes it difficult. You need to take pics squarely Eg. centred straight-on about knee level. And rotating it before attaching is also helpful:wink:

Looks valgus at the knee(s?).


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Her front legs are "duck-footed" but boy those *bones* look sturdy and strong! She's got substance. 

Just make sure she has very regular farrier visits. Don't even let her hooves get long because it is just that much more difficult for her to break over.

I say do whatever event you want with her. My 3-year-old gelding looks similar to her front legs (although maybe not quite as bad) and I'm starting him on the barrels for his barrel racing career. If his body ever tells me it can't do it, then we won't. But as long as he's sound and healthy, we'll keep going. 

I suggest the same for your mare. Do what you want with her. Keep regular vet appointments to proactively check for any lameness or soreness. As long as she continues to be healthy, keep on doing what you want with her. 

Conformation faults do not always mean their career choices are limited.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> yes, her right leg is more crooked (bench kneed) than the other, but, she has nice short cannon bones, large well shaped knees and generally solid bone to body mass ratio (from what little I can see)
> 
> I bet she's sturdy as an ox . Other than relentless jumping, I'd not give it a thought. go out, ride fast, ride fun.




I agree. While yes this horse doesnt have the prettiest legs, if she isnt a halter horse then it may very well not matter much. I love the people, who only go for the perfect conformation and end up with a talentless piece of junk. This horse could stand a better farrier too, but the picture is hard to tell.
I currently have one 1D professional level barrel horse, with the ugliest front legs I have ever seen. He paddles and is offset at the one knee. To watch him travel makes my vet twitch, but somehow he lays down the runs and never misses a beat. He is my daughters horse now and her step up to the big shows. He is 17 years old and is one of my cheapest maintenance wise performance horses I own. 
Obviously, if the horse is tripping or banging up their legs doing whatever it is you want to do, then it may be too much for the animal. However, if this horse just goes about like nothing is wrong, then go for it. 
I would rather own a proven winner with some defects, then a pretty loser any day of the week


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Actually didn't plan this but this is a better shot of her front legs from today! And your welcome to edit it if its too dark for you to see anything.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Love the look on the rider's face!

Yep, looks 'valgus'(bent outwards) at the knees, but can't tell if the reason it looks like that is that she's 'turned out' in both front legs.If that's the case, this can be due to tightness in the shoulders, saddle fit, too heavy riders, etc and can _potentially_ be fixed by a good chiro/bodyworker.

I wouldn't be overly concerned, but there will be more strain on knees & elbows, so I'd be just managing to reduce that, such as not putting too big riders on her (I think that rider looks bordering on too big...) and wouldn't be doing too much high impact or stressful stuff such as jumping & stuff. Also keep her feet well & frequently trimmed, to keep them balanced & helpful.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes, she is "splayfooted" too


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

beau159 said:


> Her front legs are "duck-footed" but boy those *bones* look sturdy and strong! She's got substance.
> 
> Just make sure she has very regular farrier visits. Don't even let her hooves get long because it is just that much more difficult for her to break over.
> 
> ...


Do you have any pics of your geldings front legs?


----------



## Patty Stiller (Aug 7, 2012)

she is toed out but if it is the whole leg that turns out from the elbow down then it is not a problem. And if it is the whole leg, it MAY get a little better with conditioning if she is a really young horse. (as they build bulk in the chest between the elbows) 
Her flared hooves make it look worse than it is, and add strain to the legs so some better hoofcare is definitely in order.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

This is how my mares feet look right after a trim, sorry they're blurry. I didn't take it.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

OP, can't really tell much from that pic. Please look at my signature line for tips on hoof critique pics.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

loosie said:


> OP, can't really tell much from that pic. Please look at my signature line for tips on hoof critique pics.


Okay thanks!! My barn owner took the picture cause I wasn't there when her feet got done.


----------

